# Halfway through the season: Wheel-to-wheel racing “made by MINI”



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_*Halfway through the season: Wheel-to-wheel racing "made by MINI" // Exciting championship battles around the world.*_

Munich (DE). Wheel-to-wheel battles on renowned race tracks, thrilling championship battles and plenty of driving fun: Race cars of the MINI brand are enjoying worldwide popularity once again in 2014. Among drivers and fans alike. The various series are already in the second half of the season, so practically on the finishing straight. Time for a brief recap.

In Germany the MINI John Cooper Works (211hp, from 0 to 100 kph in just 6.1s) are competing in their own class, Division 3, this year in the ADAC Procar Championship. Stops include the Hockenheimring, the Red Bull Ring in Austria and Zandvoort in the Netherlands. A particular highlight this year: Competing in the 24-hour race at the legendary Nürburgring, where the MINI JCWs raced at lightening speed in front of hundreds of thousands of spectators.

Halfway through the season Thomas Tekaat, last year's champion in the MINI TROPHY, leads the championship standings. He has had four victories so far this season. Steve Kirsch (82) is just four points behind him in second place. In third place with 62 points is Kai Jordan.

In the MINI mother land, Great Britain, the MINI Challenge UK is rapidly approaching the end of the season, and with it the final result in the championship. Numerous MINI are competing in two classes, the slightly more powerful John Cooper Works, and the Cooper class.

In the JCW, Chris Knox leads with 196 points, ahead of Neil Newstead (165) and Lawrence Davey (163). In the Cooper class, Shane Stoney has a clear lead with 231 points, Josh Gollin (170) is second, Ricky Page (139) third. Four race weekends have been completed, with three to go. Including some real highlights: The MINIs will be making an appearance at the Formula 1 track in Silverstone and at the legendary Brands Hatch. Tradition meets passionate racing - very much in the spirit of the MINI brand.

From Great Britain it's off down south. The MINI Challenge Italia is taking place in Italy once again in 2014. Monza, Imola, Misano and Le Castellet in France are the melodious tracks on the MINI tour. With two races to go in Le Castellet and Vallelunga, Gianluca Calcagni leads the championship with 134 points, ahead of Ivan Tramontozzi (113). Anything can happen in the races that are traditionally very competitive. There are still 80 points up for grabs - and they are highly coveted.

And they don't just stick to Europe, the MINIs also compete successfully in racing series abroad. In the Canadian Touring Car Championship (CTCC), Team Octane fields six MINI John Cooper Works. And with great success: In the Touring Class with 14 cars in total, they are currently in first, third, fourth and fifth place. Leader of the pack is Michel Sallenbach, who with 1050 points is top of the table, ahead of Karl Wittmer (888). Five of seven races have been completed, including races on the Formula 1 track in Montréal and on the demanding street circuit in Toronto.

So far this season, all racing series in which MINI are involved have produced exciting motorsport. In the crucial phase, which is just getting underway, there should be more excitement, and more intense and action-packed duels. This all reflects the spirit of MINI.


----------

